# DadLand



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2015)

Formerly 'Chessington World of Uncles' 





(courtesy of Viz )


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2015)

So true


----------



## Bloden (Jun 30, 2015)

OMG...it's my brother to a tee! He even washed my grubby old car for me when I was out having fun at the weekend - it looks brand new! Hurrah for pottering dads (aka big brothers).


----------

